# I ned a 2nd Laptop, PC.



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Long Story! I will still have my MacBook Pro for my main computer but I need a PC. (DOH! PC world), anyway I think I am getting the Dell Ml 530. You My PB freinds help me pick the color! White, Black or Red.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2007)

> I ned a 2nd Laptop, PC.



I think you mean "need"


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

etexas said:


> Long Story! I will still have my MacBook Pro for my main computer but I need a PC. (DOH! PC world), anyway I think I am getting the Dell Ml 530. You My PB freinds help me pick the color! White, Black or Red.


IGNORE THIS!!!!! THIS WAS TO BE A POLL! I JACKED IT UP! BUT I TOLD VIC< HOPEFULLY HE IS FIXING IT!


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > I ned a 2nd Laptop, PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean "need"


A mod needs to fix that as well!


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok! Dead Thread I Royally Jacked This On! Let The Poor Beastie Die Out! Pax Vobiscum (i Started Another Thread)


----------

